# Don't judge me for this



## andrewclunn (Oct 14, 2017)

So while working on another piece that I've written lyrics for (turning into an actual song), I realized that I needed to get some more practice under my belt with some of these audio tools.  I don't want to fall into the endless editing pattern with a work, so I figured that putting that project on the back burner while I did another song (one I didn't really care about getting perfect as much) would be a good idea.  So with that in mind I looked into my back catalog of writing and discovered... a gem.  A gem in the sense of, "I wrote this?  Oh my god, I did write this...  The world must never know."  But really, it's perfect because I honestly do not care if I end up with a less than perfect rendition of this piece, but that said, I figure I should share these lyrics, if only as a reminder that we all have to start somewhere.  *There is swearing and adult content*, but I certainly wouldn't say _mature_ content.


*hedonism*

I see you looking down
on me and my boys
like we some kind of trash
cuz we unemployed

well we aint broken
and your job aint shit
if you had the balls
you know you'd fuck'n quit

fools plan for a tomorrow
dat might not exist
we don't plan our dream
we just liv'n it

only two kinds of people
living how they choose
ones with everything
and those with noth'n ta lose

-----
cash money gold
bitches women and hoes
ferrari maserati
pot ecstasy blow

They say liquor be quicker
but everyone know
when you hold'n pocket aces
don't let shit show
-----

tell me to calm down
and I just get loud
unschooled self-educated
iconoclastic proud

fools work all day
to stay in charge
they claim we lazy
but we party hard

we don't waste no time
on meaningless shit
you here then you die
so while you here enjoy it

-----
cash money gold
bitches women and hoes
ferrari maserati
weed molly and blow

They say liquor be quicker
but everyone know
when you hold'n pocket aces
don't let shit show
-----

anarchists break shit
deadbeats get drunk
but the truest rebellion's
not giving a fuck

fools trying to front
but who they impress?
want some bullshit title
claiming you da best?

we like what we like
don't care who know
cuz "carpe diem"
just fancy way say "YOLO"

-----
cash money gold
bitches women and hoes
ferrari maserati
pot molly and blow

They say liquor be quicker
but everyone know
when you hold'n pocket aces
don't let shit show
-----
cash money gold
bitches women and hoes
ferrari maserati
weed ecstasy blow

They say liquor be quicker
but everyone know
when you hold'n pocket aces
don't let shit show
-----


----------



## PiP (Oct 27, 2017)

Andrew, I don't know how I missed this! Loved the rythm and flow of this piece and found my foot tapping as I was rapping and reading. I'd love to hear this recorded.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Oct 28, 2017)

I liked it too, I felt I was looking through the eyes of a young person in his 20's. I remember those years and had similar feelings...cocky, know it all and obstinate...


----------



## Firemajic (May 7, 2018)

andrewclunn said:


> So while working on another piece that I've written lyrics for (turning into an actual song), I realized that I needed to get some more practice under my belt with some of these audio tools.  I don't want to fall into the endless editing pattern with a work, so I figured that putting that project on the back burner while I did another song (one I didn't really care about getting perfect as much) would be a good idea.  So with that in mind I looked into my back catalog of writing and discovered... a gem.  A gem in the sense of, "I wrote this?  Oh my god, I did write this...  The world must never know."  But really, it's perfect because I honestly do not care if I end up with a less than perfect rendition of this piece, but that said, I figure I should share these lyrics, if only as a reminder that we all have to start somewhere.  *There is swearing and adult content*, but I certainly wouldn't say _mature_ content.
> 
> 
> *hedonism*
> ...



These were my favorite verses, and the central point of your message.... this is raw... angry... and fierce....


----------



## Stonelands (Jun 2, 2018)

It sort of captures that issue that a lot of people in their 20s have in deciding whether to go for what they love or choose a stable career.


----------

